# Velodrome resources



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Christine's threads about trying track riding reminded me that I would like to do the same. Though I know some local people could tell me about velodromes in the DC area, are there any good online resources that can do the same? Something with listings by state would be interesting.

I'm assuming that anywhere with new rider clinics will also offer to rent or include a bike for the session?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*online lists*

http://www.bikecult.com/bikecultbook/sports_velodromes.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Velodrome#United_States_of_America

I could be wrong, but I think the nearest velodrome to DC is in Trexlertown, PA, about 175 miles away. There just aren't many tracks in the U.S.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

nate said:


> Though I know some local people could tell me about velodromes in the DC area, are there any good online resources that can do the same?


There are only a small number of velodromes in the US, so getting to a track generally requires traveling several hundred miles. From DC, the closest ones to you are probably central Pennsylvania (Trexlertown), New York City (Kissena), or (much farther away) Ashville North Carolina.

From Wikipedia:*United States of America*

There are 23 tracks in the United States, including:
ADT Event Center in Carson, California (indoor track constructed in 2004)
Alkek Velodrome in Houston, Texas
Alpenrose Velodrome in Portland, Oregon
Baton Rouge Velodrome in Baton Rouge
Brian Piccolo Park Velodrome in Cooper City, Florida
Dick Lane Velodrome in East Point, Georgia
Ed Rudolph Velodrome in Northbrook, Illinois
Encino Velodrome in Encino, California
Group Health Velodrome in Marymoor Park, Redmond, Washington
Hellyer Park Velodrome in San Jose, California
Kissena Park Velodrome in Queens, New York
Lehigh Valley Velodrome in Trexlertown, Pennsylvania
Major Taylor Velodrome in Indianapolis, Indiana
Mellowdrome in Asheville, North Carolina
Mike Walden Velodrome in Rochester Hills, Michigan
National Sports Center Velodrome in Blaine, Minnesota
San Diego Velodrome in San Diego, California
7-Eleven United States Olympic Training Center Velodrome in Colorado Springs, Colorado
Superdrome in Frisco, Texas
Washington Park Velodrome in Kenosha, Wisconsin
Penrose Park Velodrome in St. Louis, Missouri
From The 'Drome:*U.S. 'dromes*

ADT Event Center - Carson, California - indoor facility in the USA. New site: www.LAVelodrome.org
Alkek Velodrome - Houston, Texas 
 Alpenrose Velodrome - Portland, Oregon
Baton Rouge Velodrome - Baton Rouge, Louisiana -  Recent Photo -  Perkins Park Site 
 Brian Piccolo Velodrome - Ft. Lauderdale, Florida (Business Cycles page)
Dick Lane Velodrome - Atlanta, Georgia 
Encino Velodrome - Encino, Califonia 
 Hellyer Velodrome - San Jose, California
 Kenosha Velodrome - Kenosha, Wisconsin
 Kissena Velodrome - Queens, New York - Kissena Club site - alternate velodrome site - NYC Parks site
Lehigh Valley Velodrome - Trexlertown, Pennsylvania. T-Town BAY-BEE!
 Major Taylor Velodrome - Indianapolis, Indiana. OHH-MY!
 Marymoor Velodrome - Redmond, Washington
Mike Walden Velodrome - Detroit, Michigan
National Sports Center Velodrome - Blaine, Minnesota. 
 Northbrook Velodrome - Northbrook, Illinois
 San Diego Velodrome - San Diego, California. 
 7-Eleven - U.S. Olympic Training Center Velodrome - Colorado Springs, Colorado
Superdrome in Frisco, Texas - resurfacing plans in progress
Superdrome Construction Site - from V96SG, the velodrome design/construction team.
Resurfacing Images Page - I did some time in Frisco again - and have the pictures to prove it.
Vandedrome - now in Northampton, Massachusetts (PORTABLE) Contact John Frey.
 Centennial Olympic Velodrome - moved to Bromont, Quebec, Canada (new site)
A.T.R.A. - The American Track Racing Association 

*'dromes planned/coming to the USA!*

Albuquerque Velodrome - Albuquerque, New Mexico. Winnipeg re-assembled (11/02/2002) (Photos)
Austin Velodrome - Austin, Texas - (proposed) 
Boulder Velodrome - Boulder, Colorado - (proposed)
Brooklyn Velodrome - Brooklyn, New York (proposed for Floyd Bennett Field)
Central California Velodrome Movement - Santa Barbara, CA - (proposed) contact Michael Hecker
Hartford Velodrome - Hartford, Connecticut - (proposed) by the Connecticut Cycling Coalition 
KSPN - Las Vegas, Nevada - Hotel Sports Complex and Casino
Sacramento Velodrome - Sacramento California - (proposed) contact Warren Geissert ​


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

http://www.fixedgearfever.com/modules.php?name=Velodromes&op=list
http://www.umcycling.com/faq1.htm (see bottom of page)


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

That's disappointing. Lehigh Valley Velodrome definitely looks like the closest, but it's still more than 170 miles as JCavilia said.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

I discovered how fortunate I was to live less than 20 minutes away from the Major Taylor Velodrome in Indianapolis. There are regularly racers there from Louisville, Chicago and parts of Ohio. I even met a guy from North Carolina there but he was using it to escape from his in-laws for the evening!


----------



## PltJett (Nov 23, 2006)

Lol, guess I shouldnt mention that I live 5 miles from Alpenrose eh?


----------



## rusty_ss (Aug 16, 2006)

Why are there so few tracks in the US? Where I live in Melbourne (Australia) there are three veladromes (that I know of) within 5 miles of my house (1 is < 100 yards away). America had such a strong track scene in the 30's to 50's why are there so few around now?


----------



## PltJett (Nov 23, 2006)

Because amercia is great at shunning what we like to dub "those OTHER sports," also known as anything besides football, basketball, and baseball. I mean, soccer and rugby are the 2 most popular sports out there, and in America, they are both pretty underground.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

PltJett said:


> Because amercia is great at shunning what we like to dub "those OTHER sports," also known as anything besides football, basketball, and baseball. I mean, soccer and rugby are the 2 most popular sports out there, and in America, they are both pretty underground.



soccer is underground? certainly in the pro ranks it is less popular, but just about every kid in America has played soccer at one point or another


----------



## PltJett (Nov 23, 2006)

Well that's what I mean. Only every once in a blue moon are you gonna flip on ESPN and see soccer, and NEVER rugby.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

PltJett said:


> Well that's what I mean. Only every once in a blue moon are you gonna flip on ESPN and see soccer, and NEVER rugby.


But the OP was asking about going to a track and riding, not flipping on ESPN to watch track races. You go to almost any US city and you'll find a couple of dozen soccer fields and no velodrome.


----------



## rusty_ss (Aug 16, 2006)

That’s interesting. What is the track scene like in the states? Over here (and this is just my observation) track cycling has blue collar/working class roots. Many of the veladromes in Melbourne are in the northern suburbs (traditional working class areas - although that is changing). The sport also had a “hard man” reputation if you know what I mean, lots of betting on races and beer drinking went with it. I think it has moved away from that a bit but it still has an edge to it (which is part of its appeal in my opinion). The track clubs are real communities too, the one up the road from my house has a really strong junior program, it is so cool seeing the under-7’s all cruising around the loop on their little fixies.

Road cycling here on the other hand is much more eastern suburbs/upper class. The beach road latte set is HUGE with thousands of people comparing their $10000 bikes at the coffee shops along the waterfront after their Saturday morning ride.

I love road and track riding and these are my observations only so please don’t flame me if you come from Melbourne and see things differently, I am just interested if there is a similar culture associated with track cycling elsewhere.


----------

